# Was this a CP...



## oshawott (Mar 2, 2018)

I was wanting to reach out this wonderful community to help figure out what this was and I do apologize for some possibly unwanted details: 
I had my period February 10-14 and on February 14th me and boyfriend did have unprotected sex. He always pulls out before he cums, but sometimes does cut it close. I never thought to take a pregnancy test, as I hoped that by pulling out he would know his timing and did not exhibit any signs. On February 28, exactly 2 weeks later, while at work I did notice that I had started to cramp and I could feel a lot of blood discharging. I noticed that the blood that had come out was a lot thicker and darker in color than my normal period. I did have cramps the rest of the night, and today I was feeling fine physically. I did put in a tampon last night in hopes that it was possibly an early period, however, upon removal it was very dry with that same dark blood but the tampon wasn't covered in it. On Tuesday I did go out and drink in excess. My periods are regular on a once a month basis towards the middle of the month lasting less than a week and I don't typically cramp.
So I was just hoping someone could help me figure out if this was a CP and I helped cause it by drinking, or if this was just spotting before my next period as I have read many others not noticing a CP until their periods are late.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

It could be the embryo implanting. Some women bleed. Good luck. If you are pregnant, you will be due Nov 17, more or less.


----------



## mamirod (May 29, 2018)

How did it turn out? Did you get tested. Hope everything worked out for you. Best of luck!


----------

